# Planning a DIY to LA



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

I have fished Port Sulphur a couple times with great success each time. I have just started fly fishing, and my last trip there, I was only able to throw a fly for a few minutes one day. But there are fish everywhere there. We pull our boats there from Alabama and stay at a camp in Happy Jack. Has a ramp and slip at the house. Check it out at www.redfishlouisiana.com. I have a few post on here from recent trips if you'd like to look. Good luck


----------



## eeekbackupinthere (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I'll check that place out. When you were there did you fish a lot of backbays/ponds? How far of a run did you have b/f you were actually fishing? Semper Fi, Ron


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes it is all bays and ponds fishing. It's only about 2 miles till you are in the prime fishing areas. Bay Sansbois is hot fishing especially with all the creeks and ponds coming off it. I run a Carolina skiff j14 and it does perfect there. Planning on heading back in a few months.


----------



## eeekbackupinthere (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

Hopedale is a great area as well. Delacroix and Hopedale are within a few miles of each other, and Reggio is between the two. I prefer Hopedale, mainly because of the option to fish either side of the Mississippi River Gulf Outlet, which lets you pick a side depending on the wind. Also, the water is cleaner in the Hopedale area, because Delacroix and Reggio are so affected by the diversion at Caenarvon which pumps Mississippi River water thru Delacroix. The benefit of the river water though? Great bass fishing, in the exact same place as great redfishing.


----------

